# Transverse sinus dural AV fistula embolization



## whitingm (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,
Combined arterial/venous AVM siinus fistula embolization.
61626 or 61624 ?  Extracranial or intracranial since both vwnous and carotid
artery approaches used.
Any opinions greatly appreciated. 
Thanks you !


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you post the report?  Where in the Carotid?


----------



## whitingm (Oct 9, 2012)

*AV Fistula Transverse sinus embol*

Thanks for the reply.
Can not post report but embolization Right transverse sinus and
left Occipital artery.  Should be 61626 however this patient had prior
diagnostic cartoid study 2 weeks prior and they have repeated the study

and are now asking to charge All catheter placements.
I think cath placements only for artery/vein emboized should be charged and no S&I. (repeat with no reason given)

Thanks again


----------



## jmcpolin (Oct 9, 2012)

Well it has nothing to do with whether it is venous or arterial, it has to do with where the vessel is, Intracranial or Extracranial, the occipital artery origin starts in the cervical area and then ends intracranial does that make sense, sorry I am a bit confused.


----------

